
Google warns users about active malware infection - wglb
http://www.net-security.org/malware_news.php?id=1777
======
fourply
I think this is a pretty significant step forward, and for me really
highlights the changing relationship between Google and its users.

The transition from a passive search service requiring a user's input to an
active provider fulfilling a variety of online needs is something that Google
has clearly been working on from some time, and something they're good at.
Still, the shift from "you might be interested in these shoes based on your
search history" to "you might be interested in not having a computer infected
with malware" seems pretty significant and bold to me. I really admire their
vision and execution, but it still frightens me when I consider how much
access I give Google to a large portion of my personal and professional life.

When Google becomes self-aware on August 29, 1997, I am really going to be
screwed.

